# St. Augustine 6/3/10



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

After running around and goofing off, I decided I needed some fishing, hell, it had been 6 days Since I wet a line!

So I set out on the water at 1:30 pm... Breaking the summer inshore 'rule' of fish early. Tide was high going onto the flat so I just blazed a new trail instead of following the channel, poled past some grass, heard one pop made some cast but go nothing. Into a creek and went to a deeeeeep hole thinking the gang might like the cooler water temps way down there.. I was rewarded first with an runt Trout, then this fat 23.5" Drum! His 19.5" brother was released without incident, as was his friend mister Jack Crevalle, and a 17" Red that I picked up on my way out of the creek... 2.5 hrs on the water and I had a blast. Ohh and yes I was using live shrimp. Think I'll be out there again tomorrow, and Saturday.. Got to run, time to pull those fillets out of the oven, go get 'em boys!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice report! I discovered the creeks south of St. Augustine a couple weekends ago but didn't have much time to fish. Something different about that place kept nagging me, then finally I realized... mangroves!


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Mangroves? We ain't got no stinkin' Mangroves! umm, the farthest north mangrove I know of is at just over 9.5 miles south of were I was today. Shoot me a PM next time you're heading over we'll fish!


----------

